# Asking others to pay your vet fees for a 33 year old...am i the only one who thinks..



## Delicious_D (15 February 2013)

This is utterly wrong and insane?

https://www.facebook.com/events/408565699235416/40967628245769

The horse in question is a 33 year old with strangles...and suspected colitis. The poor horse is in poor condition, but the owner has ill health and partner is not working, so she cannot afford the vet bills. She is asking for donations but despite all of this considering buying another horse?

Whatever happened to if you cannot afford it, dont buy it? Owning a horse is a luxury, not a right!

Am i the only one who thinks its bloody cheeky to ask for help. This poor 33 year old has seen better days and IMHO deserves that final act of kindness.

To top it all, her yard has a confirmed straggles outbreak, and yet she is selling items directly from it in a 'raffle'


----------



## Nicnac (15 February 2013)

Scam?

If it isn't, I agree with you - mad.


----------



## ellie11987 (15 February 2013)

The world has gone mad


----------



## Delicious_D (15 February 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Scam?

If it isn't, I agree with you - mad.
		
Click to expand...

No, not a scam. Apparently she posted on here once, as a very overweight rider riding this pooor 33 year old. The pics were so bad the BHS were called!



ellie11987 said:



			The world has gone mad 

Click to expand...

No, but clearly some thinks they have a right to own a horse nowadays... 

If you cannot afford it, then dont own it!


----------



## Dumbo (15 February 2013)

I was added to this group and very reluctant to donate. I don't think it is a scam, but the woman is quite cheeky asking for people to help pay! I feel really sorry for her but many people could do with help with vet bills but it's just not the done thing


----------



## serena2005 (15 February 2013)

You have to have a license to hold a raffle or its a legal offense. You cant just do it to raise funds for vet fees!! 

Totally agree with you, the whole things mad. Looks like the page has been shut down anyway


----------



## pedilia (15 February 2013)

Link not working.
I remember the threads about the 33 year old horse.


----------



## Delicious_D (15 February 2013)

Dumbo said:



			I was added to this group and very reluctant to donate. I don't think it is a scam, but the woman is quite cheeky asking for people to help pay! I feel really sorry for her but many people could do with help with vet bills but it's just not the done thing 

Click to expand...

I joined and i have to say, questioned why the horse was being put through all this trauma as it was clearly suffering. I got called a bint and banned 



serena2005 said:



			You have to have a license to hold a raffle or its a legal offense. You cant just do it to raise funds for vet fees!! 

Totally agree with you, the whole things mad. Looks like the page has been shut down anyway
		
Click to expand...

Glad its been shut down. Silly woman *shakes head*. I wont mention using benefit money and scrounging off the public, but if i couldnt afford it, i wouldnt do it!!!!



pedilia said:



			Link not working.
I remember the threads about the 33 year old horse.
		
Click to expand...

I dont remember these, despite being acused by her as being the main instigator in her 'bullying'


----------



## ellie11987 (15 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			No, but clearly some thinks they have a right to own a horse nowadays... 

If you cannot afford it, then dont own it!
		
Click to expand...

That was more in reference to the items being sold from a yard with a confirmed outbreak of strangles. Agree 100% with you on the owner part


----------



## JJones (15 February 2013)

I got added too. Soon un added myself!! Was shocked people were willing to donate when she was considering buying another horse for "stress" reasons!!


----------



## Delicious_D (15 February 2013)

ellie11987 said:



			That was more in reference to the items being sold from a yard with a confirmed outbreak of strangles. Agree 100% with you on the owner part
		
Click to expand...

I thought she mentioned that her vet had said if she cleaned it then it would be ok to sell but DEFRA told her no, but she was going to do it anyway?



JJones said:



			I got added too. Soon un added myself!! Was shocked people were willing to donate when she was considering buying another horse for "stress" reasons!!
		
Click to expand...

Stress reasons but too ill to look after the one shes got....riiiighhht....maybe we should buy her a horse


----------



## PingPongPony (15 February 2013)

OH i remember her! She was the one that chased the poor thing round the school with a whip and made it jump, and if it stimbled or stopped, it got chased even more. As much as i feel sorry for the horse, i wouldn't give a penny to her


----------



## showjumpingfilly (15 February 2013)

Havent seen this but did see a local (absolutely useless) rider/instructor has set up a donations website for people to fund his BS entries with his horses because it's expensive. 

He wants no less than £50 a time, and for that money you can go and watch!! 

Well first off, he cannot ride for toffee - i struggle to make myself sit up in front of a fence but this guys jumped the jump before he's even facing it! He can't ask for a decent transition, and his pupils are twice as shocking.
And i wouldn't jump his horses over cavaletti let alone a british novice.

People are mental. If you can't afford it, don't do it!! It's enough trouble to fund our own lives/horses/competing let alone everyone elses!!


----------



## Delicious_D (15 February 2013)

showjumpingfilly said:



			Havent seen this but did see a local (absolutely useless) rider/instructor has set up a donations website for people to fund his BS entries with his horses because it's expensive. 

He wants no less than £50 a time, and for that money you can go and watch!! 

Well first off, he cannot ride for toffee - i struggle to make myself sit up in front of a fence but this guys jumped the jump before he's even facing it! He can't ask for a decent transition, and his pupils are twice as shocking.
And i wouldn't jump his horses over cavaletti let alone a british novice.

People are mental. If you can't afford it, don't do it!! It's enough trouble to fund our own lives/horses/competing let alone everyone elses!!
		
Click to expand...

What i dont understand is WHY anyone feels they have the right to ask for help in the first place? THEY have choose the hobby, if they cannot afford it, dont expect others to help!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (15 February 2013)

When the farrier comes to mine in a couple of weeks, can I hold a raffle/auction to raise the £160 my bill will be??

I'm cleaning out the tack room this week as it's half-term, I'll list all things on here, please give generously as I also need a new pair of jodphurs, mine are all getting worn....


----------



## Delicious_D (15 February 2013)

No, DS, ive seen a foal i want, i _reallllyyyy_ want it, and tbh, its stressing me out not owning it. 

You should all donate to purchase it for me!


----------



## DragonSlayer (15 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			No, DS, ive seen a foal i want, i _reallllyyyy_ want it, and tbh, its stressing me out not owning it. 

You should all donate to purchase it for me!
		
Click to expand...

Tough! I got here first! 

Do you really want me riding in the buff when my jod's finally die...??


----------



## Delicious_D (15 February 2013)

*shudders*

But the flaw of your argument if you are putting your own welfare before mine you selfish idiot


----------



## DragonSlayer (15 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			*shudders*

But the flaw of your argument if you are putting your own welfare before mine you selfish idiot 




Click to expand...

Hell yeah!!!!

Will I get reported for that??


----------



## suffolkmare (15 February 2013)

...And I realllyyy need a trailer and new 4x4 to tow it, or maybe a box instead so we can get to a show or two, shall I call Sir Bob to help us all? Can't believe it's "honest cheek", not a scam, but if so then someone set the poor woman straight about responsible decision making for a sick elderly equine, please.


----------



## finnywinny (16 February 2013)

This girl keeps her horse on a yard not a million miles from me. 

She has posted in a local horse FB group about him, apparently she moved him to a new yard where there is now a confirmed case of strangles. The YO has been completely brilliant and honest, she has posted about the confimed case on the FB pages and is keeping everyone updated, and has been applauded by the local horse community for her integrity and openness.

The girl in question seems to have some sort of bee in her bonnet, thinking that the yard were blaming Fred for the outbreak and kept threatening to move him on, despite being told by a vet that no horses were to be moved until test results came back. Then she said he would be pts...

Due to some pretty ferocious comments re moving Fred she has now gone quiet.

Reading her Fb comments she seems somewhat hysterical and very irresponsible, I feel very much for both Fred, who is also unwell, and also her current YO who is no doubt stuck with her for months now whilst the yard is on lockdown. X


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (16 February 2013)

Poor poor Fred


----------



## little_critter (16 February 2013)

Thought this sounded similar to something I'd seen on the local FB page. I don't know the area or the person but did think she wasnt thinking straight (to put it politely!) 
On the other hand the YO sounds excellent, informing the local community as soon as she suspected strangles (even before the tests had come back).
I'm always slightly peeved by the number of people on this local FB page asking for free/very cheep stuff. Feels like they're always on the blag.


----------



## spottydottypony (16 February 2013)

How ridiculous!!!!!! Can i have donations to pay my £2000 vet bill for my 36 yr old please cash, cheque or paypal accepted!!! She must live in cloud cuckoo land!


----------



## Bigbenji (16 February 2013)

Thats spooky i was thinking about someone who posted her a while back with a lovely willing old horse. I think I remember her posts on here :/ was he an old chestnut? Is it the same lady? Does anyone have a link for her old posts or Facebook?


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

Bb - same lady! Chestnut gelding. White socks. 

The YO sounds fab and honest. At least she's taking responsibility. The horse owner is hysterical. She 'outted me' as causing her suffering by bullying her on here.... I had NEVER met her before. My friend alerted me to her and her previous posts!!!

As for bagging for free stuff. Sorry but if she is well enough to look after a horse, why doesn't she work?!


----------



## Bigbenji (16 February 2013)

I was actually wondering if he was still going! He seemed such a sweet horse.
I think things got a bit heated on here with her as well :/
Poor fred.


----------



## Jazzy B (16 February 2013)

the world has gone mad!!!  

poor horse and poor yard owner that is now stuck with her!  

donations gratefully received for my trailer fund , I need one it causes me stress not to have one!


----------



## zippo (16 February 2013)

I am perfectly willing to pay for euthanasia and disposal of the carcase.
PM's please.


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

I'm so stressed  I STILL don't own Utopia and valegro. 

Donations recieved 

Having said that, through all of her begging she's only bagged £38 measly quid! And seems proud she's payin off her vet bill this way


----------



## That old chestnut (16 February 2013)

She is also asking for volunteers to help look after him as she cannot get to the yard everyday.  Unpaid of course.


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

I saw that. She Facebook is very odd! In her about me section she lists all her illnesses! I think she just craves attention. 

Oh, did I mention her out of work hubbys a berefoot trimmer but she uses another trimmer, who she blames for making him sore.... Always someone else.


----------



## Highlands (16 February 2013)

suffolkmare said:



			...And I realllyyy need a trailer and new 4x4 to tow it, or maybe a box instead so we can get to a show or two, shall I call Sir Bob to help us all? Can't believe it's "honest cheek", not a scam, but if so then someone set the poor woman straight about responsible decision making for a sick elderly equine, please.

Click to expand...


That was asked for on preloved a few weeks again!  Totally agreee


----------



## amandaco2 (16 February 2013)

Buying another horse???the money for that can be used to help the poor mite they already have....


----------



## amandaco2 (16 February 2013)

Maybe she wants to collect great volumes of horses...and put them on someone else's land. And not care for them....
And get money for it.
Anyone else for the clwyd train???


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

The chestnut should be PTS. It's suffering, and in very poor condition. Might call WHW regarding this.


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

Maybe clwyd is her idol


----------



## zigzag (16 February 2013)

Facebook link doesn't work?


----------



## That old chestnut (16 February 2013)

She has another horse she is trying to sell. She has put photos up of the horse she is going to buy when the other one sells.  Even though she cannot look after Fred or pay his bills!  Bless him, he really looks like he is suffering in his photos.  A few weeks ago she said he was ill and had lost weight and that she couldn't keep weight on him, but at the same time she was asking for someone to come and clip him.  She was still riding him when he was so ill as well. Poor thing should have retired years ago.


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

She's removed the event now. 

I just can't believe the cheek of it. At 33 years old she's pushing him, riding him etc despite admitting he has colitis and strangles.


----------



## amandaco2 (16 February 2013)

So they have two horses. One sick, thin yet about to be clipped and in work. And another to be sold.looking to buy another horse.
Yet a vet bill can't be paid...
Mind boggles. Poor chap though, hope he gets the care he needs


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

I wonder if the vet is just taking the money (what little there is) or has the horses best interests.


----------



## Natch (16 February 2013)

finnywinny said:



			The girl in question seems to have some sort of bee in her bonnet, thinking that the yard were blaming Fred for the outbreak and kept threatening to move him on, despite being told by a vet that no horses were to be moved until test results came back. Then she said he would be pts...

Due to some pretty ferocious comments re moving Fred she has now gone quiet.
		
Click to expand...

THAT ONE!?!

That was months/years ago. 

She's got some nerve


----------



## micramadam (16 February 2013)

Stupid stupid woman. 
Do you think I would qualify for donations to pay my expected 7000+ bill for my girl?


----------



## Star_Chaser (16 February 2013)

I deal with rescue on a day to day basis not horses but dogs and to be honest we see some awful cases at times and the one thing we all repeat is 'why didn't they ask for help??!!'

If this person is genuine and her horse needs aid and she can't afford it at 33 if she were to ask for help then I would be the first to do it.  Really it should be a decision between quality over quantity of life but to say a horse is a luxury and if you can't afford it don't buy it I would just remind you all that no one on here has a crystal ball, no one is 100% secure financially things do go wrong and at that age who else is going to take it on??

Better someone ask for help than sit back and do nothing.


----------



## Natch (16 February 2013)

And if that person was claiming poverty but going to buy another horse/dog ...?


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

And if the person bought the horse and they were already in that situation..... I would help pay for the euthanasia costs. But not the treatment.


----------



## skint1 (16 February 2013)

Star_Chaser said:



			I deal with rescue on a day to day basis not horses but dogs and to be honest we see some awful cases at times and the one thing we all repeat is 'why didn't they ask for help??!!'

If this person is genuine and her horse needs aid and she can't afford it at 33 if she were to ask for help then I would be the first to do it.  Really it should be a decision between quality over quantity of life but to say a horse is a luxury and if you can't afford it don't buy it I would just remind you all that no one on here has a crystal ball, no one is 100% secure financially things do go wrong and at that age who else is going to take it on??

Better someone ask for help than sit back and do nothing.
		
Click to expand...

This is how I feel about it, I would help in a small way because I believe that you never know what's going to happen and your horses don't magically poof away when money gets tight- but if they then went and bought another horse I might feel that was very poor judgement on their part.


----------



## scarymare (16 February 2013)

Star_Chaser said:



			I deal with rescue on a day to day basis not horses but dogs and to be honest we see some awful cases at times and the one thing we all repeat is 'why didn't they ask for help??!!'

If this person is genuine and her horse needs aid and she can't afford it at 33 if she were to ask for help then I would be the first to do it.  Really it should be a decision between quality over quantity of life but to say a horse is a luxury and if you can't afford it don't buy it I would just remind you all that no one on here has a crystal ball, no one is 100% secure financially things do go wrong and at that age who else is going to take it on??

Better someone ask for help than sit back and do nothing.
		
Click to expand...

And finally an intelligent comment on this thread.  Well said.  Those who know/are near to this should report to RSPCA (in some vain hope) and other horse welfare charities.  I'll donate for euthanasia too.


----------



## Love (16 February 2013)

The thing is its all very well asking for help when you've found yourself unable to cope, both financially and otherwise and it can take a lot from a person to actually accept themselves that that need help and build themselves up to asking for it. Whereas in this case... Doesn't it say the girl is wanting to buy another horse..? Therefore totally different ball park.


----------



## lucy007 (16 February 2013)

This is all happening less that 5 miles from me!


----------



## scarymare (16 February 2013)

Love said:



			The thing is its all very well asking for help when you've found yourself unable to cope, both financially and otherwise and it can take a lot from a person to actually accept themselves that that need help and build themselves up to asking for it. Whereas in this case... Doesn't it say the girl is wanting to buy another horse..? Therefore totally different ball park.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, in which case I take your point.  However the welfare of the sick horse does take priority over this surely?


----------



## Patterdale (16 February 2013)

Anyone have a link to the old posts? I'm curious now!


----------



## Beausmate (16 February 2013)

Those who think she deserves help, did you see the thread she posted?  If people want to donate, that's their prerogative but they should pay the vet directly, as I don't think it would help the horse otherwise.

Can't believe that poor horse is still going!  Thought he was about 33 back when she first appeared?  He was a bit of a sad case then.


----------



## Dab (16 February 2013)

Star_Chaser said:



			I deal with rescue on a day to day basis not horses but dogs and to be honest we see some awful cases at times and the one thing we all repeat is 'why didn't they ask for help??!!'

If this person is genuine and her horse needs aid and she can't afford it at 33 if she were to ask for help then I would be the first to do it.  Really it should be a decision between quality over quantity of life but to say a horse is a luxury and if you can't afford it don't buy it I* would just remind you all that no one on here has a crystal ball, no one is 100% secure financially things do go wrong and at that age who else is going to take it on*??

Better someone ask for help than sit back and do nothing.
		
Click to expand...

absolutely nothing wrong with asking for help but when it comes to having a crystal ball and no one being 100% financially secure i would say that you are making excuses for people who are incapable of planning ahead and minimising financial risks and if someone can't afford to keep a horse then they shouldn't have one! Its not a god given right to own a horse, they are a huge luxury!

i would say to anyone owning a horse that they should make sure that they can afford it and plan for most outcomes. it is perfectly possible to minimise financial risk and plan ahead, insurance can be purchased against vets fees, loss of job, incapacity, longterm disability etc etc etc and above all have some savings put aside for those tricky times but if finances become tight then people have to cut back on luxuries...and difficult decision must be made...or have we all lived in a nanny state for so long that people have become incapable of making tough decisions and expect everyone else to pick up the pieces for them...


*sorry rant over* :


----------



## Dab (16 February 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Anyone have a link to the old posts? I'm curious now!
		
Click to expand...

i think the old thread got pulled...it got very heated


----------



## Crugeran Celt (16 February 2013)

Am I missing something here?? She wants financial help to care for an elderly, ill horse that she can't afford to treat or PTS but she has the money to not only buy another, after all they are very cheap at the moment, but I assume then also has the funds to keep the new horse. She doesn't deserve another horse if she can't take care of the one she has in the last weeks, months or years of its life. Surely the old horse must take priority of any funds she now has available to ensure a dignified end for all he has given her. It makes me so sad that people think once an animal has reached the end of its useful life it can be disposed of any old way and not given a dignified painless ending. This whole story makes feel so SAD!!


----------



## skint1 (16 February 2013)

I get what people are saying about personal responsibility  but the poor old fella needed help and that has to take priority for the moment.  I haven't seen him in person so I can't say with any certainty whether or not he is ready to be fully retired or pts in general, I would hope that his owner would do that if that's what's best for him.


----------



## Beausmate (16 February 2013)

I very much doubt he'll be retired, unless the owner has had a selfishectomy.


----------



## gracey (16 February 2013)

Beausmate I thought he was 33 years ago too ? Wasn't the thread about if she was too heavy to ride him back then ?  And she wasn't happy cos everone said yes.


----------



## Beausmate (16 February 2013)

gracey said:



			Beausmate I thought he was 33 years ago too ? Wasn't the thread about if she was too heavy to ride him back then ?  And she wasn't happy cos everone said yes.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure she said he was 33 and yes, it was a 'am I too heavy?' thread.  She got very defensive and started accusing people of bullying.  She seemed to want people to be impressed that she had an ancient horse that was still working, despite the fact that he was obviously lame.  There was that picture of her riding him in a badly fitting saddle, with her backside spilling over the cantle.  Quite a few people were trying to be tactful (on HHO? Whatever next!) and suggesting she got the saddle changed, but she wouldn't have any of it.  Then there were the videos of him being chased over jumps, by a brat if I remember rightly?  Poor horse was trying, despite struggling to stay on his feet.  The whole thing was awful.  I am surprised he's still going, poor sod.

There are probably some videos on YouTube still, the woman has no shame.


----------



## zigzag (16 February 2013)

What was her username on here?


----------



## touchstone (16 February 2013)

I think if the poor horse is still being worked when incapable at that age, not to mention how ill he is, then the owner needs prosecuting, not given money to continue to abuse the poor animal.


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

If it were a genuine need for help. I.e not planned or and not plea for help so she can get a new horse and get free grooms, then I would help. 

Of course the horses welfare is paramount, hence I feel it should be PTS.


----------



## moana (16 February 2013)

I can't afford to  keep my horses - donations please to:_........


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

Someone just pm'ed me the link to her youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Angwh19

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0gYS970Frk&feature=share&list=UUPQ5Q1MKg6TgCKJ-BlJE3rQ


----------



## Beausmate (16 February 2013)

Was it her that was looking for another sharer for him?  Or was that someone else with an overworked old horse?  You know, the owner was riding, so was sharer no.1, but there was a spare couple of days a week for someone else to have a go?  The video of her cantering him makes me cringe.


----------



## cattysmith (16 February 2013)

Was it this person? http://www.diet2ride.com/

Apologies if I've got the completely wrong person!!


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			Was it her that was looking for another sharer for him?  Or was that someone else with an overworked old horse?  You know, the owner was riding, so was sharer no.1, but there was a spare couple of days a week for someone else to have a go?  The video of her cantering him makes me cringe.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats her, now shes looking for a groom...but she cant pay.



cattysmith said:



			Was it this person? http://www.diet2ride.com/

Apologies if I've got the completely wrong person!!
		
Click to expand...

No i dont think thats her.


----------



## samsbilly (16 February 2013)

CS don't think it's her. The videos are awful but he has definitely got worse from the first lot of videos.


----------



## JJones (16 February 2013)

That horse looks totally unhappy in the canter vid back in 2009.


----------



## zigzag (16 February 2013)

JJones said:



			That horse looks totally unhappy in the canter vid back in 2009. 

Click to expand...

Can you link please?


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Can you link please?
		
Click to expand...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0gYS...6TgCKJ-BlJE3rQ


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 February 2013)

Was this the woman who ws complaining that the field her orse was in ws boggy and se d been told that she couldn't move him until he had 2 clear swabs because he was a strangles carrier? But I'm a bit confused because it is months since she said the yard had had strangles and the others had recovered but hers seemed to be a carrier.

If so she was round the bend then and obviously further round it now.  The best course of action all round would be pts in my opinion.  However I shall not be contributing to her vet bill, she will hve to use the new horse fund to pay that.

I've got one of my own to pay if any-one would like to donate £500? 


No-one?  No, I didn't think so!


----------



## That old chestnut (16 February 2013)

I would like to hope it's not the same woman.  Fred had been in a boggy field until only a couple of weeks ago.  He became very ill and thin and she managed to move him to a new yard.  However, she immediately fell out with the yard owners over their horse (apparently she rode it without permission and the set up a facebook fan page for it). They asked her to leave, within days the yard owner announced suspected Strangles at the yard.  I think they believe the Strangles came from some new colts. Fred's owner said she was still going to move Fred as he wasn't happy there.  Luckily public (facebook) opinion made her see sense.  If it is the same woman and she knew he was a carrier that would put a very serious spin on this surely.


----------



## miss_c (16 February 2013)

Ashamed to share part of her surname. 

I believe he was 31 last time, and if I remember correctly she said he would be with her until he died and she would keep the poor sod in work until he died.


----------



## Delicious_D (16 February 2013)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Was this the woman who ws complaining that the field her orse was in ws boggy and se d been told that she couldn't move him until he had 2 clear swabs because he was a strangles carrier? But I'm a bit confused because it is months since she said the yard had had strangles and the others had recovered but hers seemed to be a carrier.

If so she was round the bend then and obviously further round it now.  The best course of action all round would be pts in my opinion.  However I shall not be contributing to her vet bill, she will hve to use the new horse fund to pay that.

I've got one of my own to pay if any-one would like to donate £500? 


No-one?  No, I didn't think so!
		
Click to expand...

Shes is utterly barmy!!! Its very serious if she was aware her horse was a carrier and didnt inform the new YO....



That old chestnut said:



			I would like to hope it's not the same woman.  Fred had been in a boggy field until only a couple of weeks ago.  He became very ill and thin and she managed to move him to a new yard.  However, she immediately fell out with the yard owners over their horse (apparently she rode it without permission and the set up a facebook fan page for it). They asked her to leave, within days the yard owner announced suspected Strangles at the yard.  I think they believe the Strangles came from some new colts. Fred's owner said she was still going to move Fred as he wasn't happy there.  Luckily public (facebook) opinion made her see sense.  If it is the same woman and she knew he was a carrier that would put a very serious spin on this surely.
		
Click to expand...

Shes one of the most selfish and ignorrant people i've ever had the displeasure of meeting!
The world seems to owe her a living!

@miss_c - that poor horse will probably drop dead with her riding him one day


----------



## weesophz (16 February 2013)

i defo setting up donations for when fox next does himself in, its obviously a good idea to get everyone else to pay my vet bill  

poor horse. i think she needs to put the poor ned out its misery, its reached a grand old age and deserves a dignified end.. 

more fool the people who actually donate!


----------



## mandwhy (16 February 2013)

How awful. I have seen a few cases like this on facebook. They can ask for help all they like but they won't be getting it from me! Buying another horse when she says she can't afford to care for this poor thing, if that's true it is just despicable!!


----------



## skint1 (16 February 2013)

That old chestnut said:



			I would like to hope it's not the same woman.  Fred had been in a boggy field until only a couple of weeks ago.  He became very ill and thin and she managed to move him to a new yard.  However, she immediately fell out with the yard owners over their horse (apparently she rode it without permission and the set up a facebook fan page for it). They asked her to leave, within days the yard owner announced suspected Strangles at the yard.  I think they believe the Strangles came from some new colts. Fred's owner said she was still going to move Fred as he wasn't happy there.  Luckily public (facebook) opinion made her see sense.  If it is the same woman and she knew he was a carrier that would put a very serious spin on this surely.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly would. Also, I had thought she'd changed her mind about the new horse but it seems I was mistaken, seems I have been mistaken about a lot


----------



## weebarney (16 February 2013)

Poor old horse, looks like he could have been lovely minus the baby elephant on its back.


----------



## PandorasJar (16 February 2013)

Poor horse. Afraid I wouldnt pay a penny as if it goes through that girl it's not exactly going to help the poor thing.

People locally need to hound rspca/whw.

Absolutely disgusting  if I couldnt afford something like that I'd pts. Which everyone should always keep a fund aside for, it's the least you owe a horse. But to then be talking about bloody well buying a new one while not able to afford this one and in a state? Selfish cow, should be the last thing on her mind


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I joined and i have to say, questioned why the horse was being put through all this trauma as it was clearly suffering. I got called a bint and banned 

Click to expand...

lol i didn;t even get an invite as when she posted it on one of the local FB group I told her it was her responsibility to pay for him and if she couldn't ,to have him pts, people agreed with me and she threw a strop and deleted the post and left the group and blocked me pmsl  thank lord now i don't have to see her whinging and begging 



That old chestnut said:



			I would like to hope it's not the same woman.  Fred had been in a boggy field until only a couple of weeks ago.  He became very ill and thin and she managed to move him to a new yard.  However, she immediately fell out with the yard owners over their horse (apparently she rode it without permission and the set up a facebook fan page for it). They asked her to leave, within days the yard owner announced suspected Strangles at the yard.  I think they believe the Strangles came from some new colts. Fred's owner said she was still going to move Fred as he wasn't happy there.  Luckily public (facebook) opinion made her see sense.  If it is the same woman and she knew he was a carrier that would put a very serious spin on this surely.
		
Click to expand...

She was on the same farm as me until she moved ( i have since moved too), Fred was ill allegedly due to a problem with his teeth, she often didn't make it down to see him so his care was left to various other people, who surprise surprise she has now fallen out with. 
Not sure if it was FB opinion that made her see sense or the fact that the YO where she is now will not take any crap from her! she was trying to move back to the farm but people have warned the farmer and he has said she is not going to be allowed back to top it off I was told that she was planning to go somewhere on full livery!!! now how on earth can she afford that if she can't pay freds vets bills!?
 she's well know locally to be batpoop crazy


----------



## finnywinny (17 February 2013)

I read several of her posts on the Wiltshire riders FB page and she appears completely demented, hysterical and completely unpleasant. I just so feel for her poor old horse. How come such a lovely old boy ended up in the hands of someone who least deserves him.

She was throwing her weight around left right and centre, naming and blaming veterinary practices for being unable to tell the difference between a tooth abscess and strangles, as well as threating to move Fred because "he wasn't going to stay on a yard where he wasn't welcome", as he was being blamed for being a strangels carrier. The YO never said this, she said she suspected it came in with soome rescue colts.

Enough said. If anyone would like to donate vast quantities of money to my account i will wait until the yard is confirmed clear of strangles then sneak over and trailer Fred away.Then i can use the left over funds to buy myself a new dressage horse....or maybe a lush 7.5 tonne lorry if you would all be so kind. XX


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 February 2013)

the only good thing about this whole sorry affair is that with the YO overseeing Freds' care he has a much better chance of making a good recovery than if he was purely under his owners care!


----------



## Delicious_D (17 February 2013)

I think the YO of this story is a saint! It must be horrible and stressful to be dealing with a yard full of strangles and an owner like her! She deserves a medal!

I don't agree with people sponging off others because they are greedy. If its a real need I always help. Only this Christmas I had a message from a friend concerning a forum member going through hard times with now money for food etc. I gladly helped. This however, is palming off a horse she clearly doesnt want and only serves a purpose to get her the attention she craves.


----------



## marmalade76 (17 February 2013)

Totally agree, OP. If I had a poorly 33year old the only fee I would be paying would be the £100 plus VAT to the kennels.

Haven't had time to read the whole thread, but is this the same Fred AkA Flying Dutchman with the owner named Andrea who came on here looking for support when others had told her to stop riding him??


----------



## samsbilly (17 February 2013)

Yes that's the one x


----------



## Delicious_D (17 February 2013)

I just think its sad, the horse has given people the best years of his life and now due to selfishness, he doesnt get the last kind act he deserves.


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I just think its sad, the horse has given people the best years of his life and now due to selfishness, he doesnt get the last kind act he deserves. 

Click to expand...

absolutely agree, the last time i saw him in the flesh, which would have been before new year, he looked so down, no light in his eyes at all, poor old lad has had enough but she wants the glory of having such an old horse still in work


----------



## flitz02 (17 February 2013)

I was going to bid on an item in her  fb auction,as i felt she was trying her best to clear her vets bills,then i spotted her buying a duvet set off another site....so came to the conclusion she obviously has some money & sod her!!! 
Have to agree with all the others the yard owner has been an absalute star & has kept everybody locally informed & if i ever wanted to move yards this is where i would try to go first although obviously as long as owner of 33year has done the decent thing & put the old boy down.Better a day to early than a day to late & unfortunatley this lad is going to be the latter due to her not being able to let go.
I do believe she has a mental illness & is on treatment for being bipolar...but im sorry it's no excuse! I do question whether a welfare organisation needs to get involved but i also trust the yard owner to be keeping a very close eye on the situation & i so feel for her having to put up with this individual & all her personal attacks on those around her!!!x


----------



## marmalade76 (17 February 2013)

miss_c said:



			Ashamed to share part of her surname. 

I believe he was 31 last time, and if I remember correctly she said he would be with her until he died and she would keep the poor sod in work until he died.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, IIRC the FB fanpage was called 'Fred the horse, still going strong at 31'


----------



## Delicious_D (17 February 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			Yep, IIRC the FB fanpage was called 'Fred the horse, still going strong at 31'
		
Click to expand...

It got changed to Fred  the flying dutchman


----------



## Delicious_D (17 February 2013)

flitz02 said:



			I do believe she has a mental illness & is on treatment for being bipolar...but im sorry it's no excuse! I do question whether a welfare organisation needs to get involved but i also trust the yard owner to be keeping a very close eye on the situation & i so feel for her having to put up with this individual & all her personal attacks on those around her!!!x
		
Click to expand...

But we are not 'attacking' her. Should we pat her on the back and go 'there there' whilst an animal suffers?

Having a mental illness, im affraid, is no excuse. I have suffered from severe depression in the past and PTSD, but delicia's welfare always came first. Just because she is ill doesnt mean we should pander to her and pussy-foot around her. Thats what really annoys me, if she were not ill, would you have the same viewpoint i wonder?

They say ignorance is bliss, but this lady doesnt seem ignorant in the fact she wasnt aware. There are a lot of people surrounding her giving her fab advice, but instead she would pull the bully card, play the victim and ignore them. Pulling winky smiles and smart arsed comments do nothing to help her horse but more to flatter her ego (her actions not yours btw).


----------



## flitz02 (17 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			But we are not 'attacking' her. Should we pat her on the back and go 'there there' whilst an animal suffers?

Having a mental illness, im affraid, is no excuse. I have suffered from severe depression in the past and PTSD, but delicia's welfare always came first. Just because she is ill doesnt mean we should pander to her and pussy-foot around her. Thats what really annoys me, if she were not ill, would you have the same viewpoint i wonder?

They say ignorance is bliss, but this lady doesnt seem ignorant in the fact she wasnt aware. There are a lot of people surrounding her giving her fab advice, but instead she would pull the bully card, play the victim and ignore them. Pulling winky smiles and smart arsed comments do nothing to help her horse but more to flatter her ego (her actions not yours btw).
		
Click to expand...


Please read my post again i was not saying in any shape or form that you were attacking her!!!!....I was actually agreeing with almost everything you had said!!! i was merely pointing out that she has a label of being unstable & it in my opinion also doesnt defend her for any of her behaviour & treatment of her horse or those around her!...thus i trust the yard owner to call in the welfare organisations should the horse deterioate!!!!! The fact that the item i was going to buy was the same price as the duvet cover she wanted off another site was where i realised she was taking the piss & in fact i would be buying her a new duvet cover rather than helping her pay for her vets bill!!!".....now thats wrong!!.x


----------



## Delicious_D (17 February 2013)

flitz02 said:




Please read my post again i was not saying in any shape or form that you were attacking her!!!!....I was actually agreeing with almost everything you had said!!! i was merely pointing out that she has a label of being unstable & it in my opinion also doesnt defend her for any of her behaviour & treatment of her horse or those around her!...thus i trust the yard owner to call in the welfare organisations should the horse deterioate!!!!! The fact that the item i was going to buy was the same price as the duvet cover she wanted off another site was where i realised she was taking the piss & in fact i would be buying her a new duvet cover rather than helping her pay for her vets bill!!!".....now thats wrong!!.x
		
Click to expand...

OOPS, sorry. 

It doesnt suprise me she was going to do that!


----------



## finnywinny (17 February 2013)

I've been having a good think about this all day, as well as trying to find ways of feeding some local horses whose owner has gone on holiday leaving her 80 yr old dad in sole charge of 2 horses (one a 24 ex racer who apparently has a fab record, god help him now). They are living ina bog (literally half the field is under water), she hasn't left any hay, so dad struggles the good half mile down the road on his walking stick trying to balance 2 small buckets of chaff....

Anyhow, that is a different story but has a commonality to me. i usually keep my self to myself and rarely get involved as it always back fires nastily. But reading a post above who says when she last saw Fred he looked so depressed, the light gone from his eyes, i really can't bear it. I have a 24 year old Warmblood who is more precious than gold to me - the minute the light fades fro his eyes it will be the rainbow bridge for him.These old horses owe us nothing and we owe every duty of care to them.

Just the thought of a geniune old boy, no doubt riddled with arthritis in every joint without any pain or joint relief, being made to continue to work just kills me.

So I'm going to contact the YO of said yard throuh the FB page to make enquiries after Fred. Maybe point her in the direction of this thread, or maybe not if the owner is still active on here? Anyhow it might just be a way of getting news as to how Fred is doing and what lies ahead for him.

If any of you think this is a really bad idea, for whatever reason, please do let me know as I can be a bit blind somtimes where animal welfare is involved. Thank you XXX


----------



## _GG_ (17 February 2013)

I am the person that was going to go and clip Fred. I last saw him in I think July or August last year and he was looking fine then. I will state here though, as I have stated already to the woman involved, I will not clip unwell horse or any horse for whom clipping would be detrimental to health or recovery. I will also not risk other horses by having contact with any horse that has Strangles. 

So, Fred will not be clipped, at least not by me. Advice has been offered and I hope it is taken regarding the sale or raffle of goods. 

The important thing here is the horse, not the person. Fred is under the watchful eyes of a responsible yard owner. Let's all just hope and pray he gets what he needs...whatever that may be.


----------



## _GG_ (17 February 2013)

Just thought I would add in the interestof transparency that I don't actually know the owner of Fred or the YO. I have met Fred's owner when reuniting her with her runaway dog andother than that, everything I know is from the facebook group.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 February 2013)

While unlevel/sound and clearly unhappy and not right with the swishy tail etc. the youtube vids show a good looking horse for the supposed age it is, and well schooled at some point. And if she doesn't see the horse as often as she should (which is suggested here) then you'd think she'd see the difference in him - I know I can if i have been away for a week with mine, and most others would with theirs too.

I often see posts asking for free stuff (even saddles for 18 month olds) on the local FB page and it takes all the will in the world for me not to put in capitals that if you can't afford a haynet for your new horse then you shouldn't have a horse.


----------



## marmalade76 (18 February 2013)

As a nosey ******, I have done some snooping on FB (couldn't help myself) and as mentioned before, much is made of the illnesses (me thinks the lady doth protest too much) and the poor old horse in not looking good 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59383437.12506.100000200499326&type=3&theater

It's the comment on this one that got me 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59383437.12506.100000200499326&type=3&theater


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (18 February 2013)

Pic in Dec 12 suggests a lot healthier then, so dropp in last couple of months. He looks cushinoid as well poor boy.


----------



## showpony (18 February 2013)

The video of her cantering the poor boy really really upset me. Horse clearly very unhappy & at times found it hard to balance because of rider weight it looks like.
Clearly she doesnt' have the horses best intentions at heart at all
She doesn't deserved to own him


----------



## Delicious_D (18 February 2013)

The pictures are so sad . That poor horse. 

Clearly the owner hasnt the 1st clue how to look after a horse


----------



## samsbilly (21 February 2013)

Just seen the latest picture with a comment saying that " only exercise will help improve that top line " x


----------



## marmalade76 (21 February 2013)

samsbilly said:



			Just seen the latest picture with a comment saying that " only exercise will help improve that top line " x
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?? The poor sod has done two lifetimes of work already, isn't that enough??


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (21 February 2013)

She's blocked me for very very politely and tactfully suggesting she didn't work him so hard the last time she came up on here, so quite relieved I can't see the pictures this time if it's so bad


----------



## samsbilly (21 February 2013)

It's very sad he owes her nothing why keep him in work x


----------



## samsbilly (21 February 2013)

Getting annoyed with all the muppets going on about what a great job she is doing. Argh people are so frustrating x


----------



## MasterBenedict (21 February 2013)

I think what is also pretty worrying is the comments here about her backing the 13.2 cob she has :/

I have nothing against larger riders if they are suited to their mount and it doesnt cause any health issues...but seriously this is just delusional thinking she would be suitable to back this pony?!

All I can say is thank god she may have seen some sense is is now selling it.

http://www.facebook.com/andreajwh#!...79608.99311610.100000200499326&type=3&theater


----------



## marmalade76 (21 February 2013)

Something else I've just noticed, heavy rider, ancient horse and she hacks him in spurs! Please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks this is wrong, that if you need spurs when hacking out an old codger that maybe it's time to call it a day?


----------



## showpony (21 February 2013)

He looks so bloody unhappy in lots of the pics

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0499326.-2207520000.1361455890&type=3&theater


----------



## RolyPolyPony (21 February 2013)

I don't usually comment on things like this ... but this really rattled my cage and made me think maybe I shouldn't have retired my 27yr old 17hh wb x tb because I thought I was getting to heavy for him at 10 stone! And maybe when he dropped so much weight he looked like a hat rack, no amount of feed would help and no amount of blood test showed anything abnormal, I should have kept him in work anyway and not had him pts.  But the difference is I didn't know how much he was suffering and that was killing me, I didn't want to keep him alive for my sake. why can other people not do the same thing when it is obviously for the best.  Lets be honest, this poor horse is nota spring chicken, nor is he getting any younger!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...27682643.36839.100000200499326&type=3&theater

The comment she makes on this ... I'm sorry but at the age he is ... it is highly unlikely he will ever look like this again.


----------



## Sparkles (21 February 2013)

I haven't commented nor wish to air my own opinion on it....but with risk of getting turned on, and whilst everyone is entitled to their own opinion, I can't help but sit back, take a think and realise this is an actual person being spoke about very much obviously publicly on here.

Again, opinions either way on right or wrong... my only opinion is I'd be mortified [and fuming] knowing I was being 'discussed'  openly on the internent from people who didn't know me.


----------



## nixharveandpri (21 February 2013)

Agree with ChristmasSparkles - ok so the original post about asking to pay for vets fees fine and yes, I do think it's cheeky. As for the rest, wow what a judgemental lot, it's almost stalkerlike the way her photos are taken apart and "discussed"


----------



## skint1 (21 February 2013)

I don't think anyone will jump on you Christmas Sparkle, I think you raise a good point, this is a human being, possibily a vulnerable one.

For me, personally, I started out quite sympathetic but I'm really struggling to hang on to that today.  I guess if you're openly soliciting donations of things to auction  to pay for your elderly sick horse's vet bills whilst also openly arranging to view a possibly pregnant Arab mare people are going to talk about that.


----------



## Sparkles (21 February 2013)

skint1 said:



			I don't think anyone will jump on you Christmas Sparkle, I think you raise a good point, this is a human being, possibily a vulnerable one.

For me, personally, I started out quite sympathetic but I'm really struggling to hang on to that today.  I guess if you're openly soliciting donations of things to auction  to pay for your elderly sick horse's vet bills whilst also openly arranging to view a possibly pregnant Arab mare people are going to talk about that.
		
Click to expand...


That's a very valid point, again, I'll keep my opinions to myself.

I'd just always think about the bigger picture. Most never 'know' the people being discussed. There could be so many other issues or problems going on, not horse related, who knows what reading or knowing about such a heated post could potentially cause.

Possibly  a very very thin chance of that happening, but again, you never know. 

The case of the receptionist at the hospital comes to mind. Which again, my opinion on that was there was probably a lot more going on behind closed doors with her, but still ultimately, timed in quite badly with the haux call.


----------



## skint1 (21 February 2013)

You also raise a good point, we don't know the bigger picture or how what we say could impact that, I would hate to *really* hurt anyone, even if I'm annoyed with them.


----------



## mainpower (21 February 2013)

nixharveandpri said:



			Agree with ChristmasSparkles - ok so the original post about asking to pay for vets fees fine and yes, I do think it's cheeky. As for the rest, wow what a judgemental lot, it's almost stalkerlike the way her photos are taken apart and "discussed" 

Click to expand...

Agree with these two posters... cheeky but not worth the indignation of some of these posters! The 1st picture I clicked on was of a very happy and well looking Fred enjoying the snow. Taken December 2012. 
And let's all slate people for asking or getting sponsorship. After all, if you want to compete shouldn't you use your own money?


----------



## Dab (21 February 2013)

mainpower said:



			And let's all slate people for asking or getting sponsorship. After all, if you want to compete shouldn't you use your own money? 

Click to expand...

Asking for sponsorship for competing and the huge costs that involves can not be compared to someone begging for money to cover the 'normal' up keep costs of a horse....that is not on at all...


----------



## marmalade76 (21 February 2013)

Don't forget that the owner has been on here before seeking support and 'there there' type comments when someone she knew IRL suggested that she was too heavy for the old horse.


----------



## Delicious_D (21 February 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			Don't forget that the owner has been on here before seeking support and 'there there' type comments when someone she knew IRL suggested that she was too heavy for the old horse.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^

The owner was only too happy to spread lies about me publically, why can a discussion not occur about facts on here???


----------



## That old chestnut (21 February 2013)

I do know the lady concerned and Fred and whilst I do agree it is bad form to discuss her on here, I do feel she has brought it on herself to an extent. It was her comments on Wiltshire riders facebook page that pointed me to this discussion on here and she was very public in her damning of her new yard owner. I feel it is out of order pleading for charity to pay for her vet bill one day on the said facebook page and then bragging about how she is going to buy a new horse on the same page.  Apparently today she has gone to visit a potential new horse despite not being able to afford to give Fred the care he needs and deserves and also not being able to care for him without relying on others to help her.  She goes on about her illnesses and how terrible the government are for stopping her disability benefits, yet she is fit enough to ride.  I am sorry, but however unkind it is to speak about her as we have done so on here, she has only herself to blame.  She discusses every aspect of her life on every facebook page and forum going,  expecting tea and sympathy, but shows little regards for Fred's best interest.  I was, along with many people she hardly knows, invited to take part in a charity auction, donate goods for the auction or just hand over money all Fred.  As much as I don't want him to suffer, she has to take responsibility and use her money wisely.  If that means not keeping horses when you can't afford to, then so be it.


----------



## Ibblebibble (21 February 2013)

That old chestnut said:



			I do know the lady concerned and Fred and whilst I do agree it is bad form to discuss her on here, I do feel she has brought it on herself to an extent. It was her comments on Wiltshire riders facebook page that pointed me to this discussion on here and she was very public in her damning of her new yard owner. I feel it is out of order pleading for charity to pay for her vet bill one day on the said facebook page and then bragging about how she is going to buy a new horse on the same page.  Apparently today she has gone to visit a potential new horse despite not being able to afford to give Fred the care he needs and deserves and also not being able to care for him without relying on others to help her.  She goes on about her illnesses and how terrible the government are for stopping her disability benefits, yet she is fit enough to ride.  I am sorry, but however unkind it is to speak about her as we have done so on here, she has only herself to blame.  She discusses every aspect of her life on every facebook page and forum going,  expecting tea and sympathy, but shows little regards for Fred's best interest.  I was, along with many people she hardly knows, invited to take part in a charity auction, donate goods for the auction or just hand over money all Fred.  As much as I don't want him to suffer, she has to take responsibility and use her money wisely.  If that means not keeping horses when you can't afford to, then so be it.
		
Click to expand...

well said, she lives her life through fb and expects everyone to feel sorry for her and blocks anyone who dares to disagree with her (ie me)  She will not listen to advice and gets very snipey towards people who don't fall in with her wishes, everything is always everyone else fault and she is always the victim.
 She'll be blocking like mad tonight as people have started asking for their donations back as they feel they have been duped, obviously others are of the same opinion that if she can afford a new horse she can afford freds bills after all!


----------



## Delicious_D (21 February 2013)

I was blocked and ha dabuse thrown at me for merely stating she shouldnt be looking for another horse if she cant afford the one she has. I have no doubt i am being discussed at lenght, but i stand by what i have said.

Im sorry but she is acting likea victim...she isnt. Shes manipulative, thank god people are starting to see this.


----------



## Star_Chaser (21 February 2013)

scarymare said:



			And finally an intelligent comment on this thread.  Well said.  Those who know/are near to this should report to RSPCA (in some vain hope) and other horse welfare charities.  I'll donate for euthanasia too.
		
Click to expand...

Sad to say I would too.  Really has to be quality over quantity.  If they were buying another horse then they should be doing the decent thing where this one is concerned.


----------



## Parachute (21 February 2013)

I just added her to see if I can see what other photo's/videos/comments I can find. Not being accepted yet, although i'll be careful what I say incase I get 'hated'


----------



## *hic* (21 February 2013)

mainpower said:



			Agree with these two posters... cheeky but not worth the indignation of some of these posters! The 1st picture I clicked on was of a very happy and well looking Fred enjoying the snow. Taken December 2012. 
And let's all slate people for asking or getting sponsorship. After all, if you want to compete shouldn't you use your own money? 

Click to expand...

"Sponsorship" is a business arrangement where services are exchanged for cash or goods. Had this person approached feed companies / vets / drug companies and said "If you give me your products or services I'll let you use my horse's story and images for the purposes of advertising your business" that would have been a very different story. She has chosen to beg from private individuals, a very different situation.

Sadly this practice of begging for privately owned animals is not limited to Fred or the late Minxy Morris but there is a current equivalent private appeal for "Bella's New Feet" - thread in AAD and a group on facebook.


----------



## Delicious_D (21 February 2013)

Just to clarify my situation I still have over £500 of vet bills to pay for Fred- I got my ESA today and half of it has already gone on bills :-(

Mark has been out of work for a week- just this afternoon he was offered a month's work starting on Monday!! I have sold Cocoa at a loss to help pay for vet bills when his money should be going towards my replacement horse for Fred :-(

Yes I am hoping to go see an Arab mare on loan tomorrow have postponed it twice through illness but need to have a day out and visit a trusted friend &#9829;

Anyone else wanting to drop out of the auction please PM me and not make it public thanks as I do not need the added stress atm!!

That is all I'm prepared to say sorry if you think I have misled any of you in any way this is my situation as it stands..
		
Click to expand...

Really......


----------



## Littlelegs (21 February 2013)

I don't remember her posts on here, however I'd just like to say imo the minute you deliberately let an animal suffer, or try to scam money, then you lose any right to object to people discussing their low opinion of you on a forum. Tbh the woman's feelings aren't something I rate as a priority, I think the horse (or possible horses to come) is more important.


----------



## gracey (21 February 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I don't remember her posts on here, however I'd just like to say imo the minute you deliberately let an animal suffer, or try to scam money, then you lose any right to object to people discussing their low opinion of you on a forum. Tbh the woman's feelings aren't something I rate as a priority, I think the horse (or possible horses to come) is more important.
		
Click to expand...


well said littlelegs  ..xx


----------



## samsbilly (21 February 2013)

Well said littlelegs x


----------



## Delicious_D (21 February 2013)

Hear hear little legs


----------



## WelshInferno-x (25 February 2013)

I had a run in with this mad woman a while ago, obviously, she insulted me, then blocked me for telling her, her horse, Fred, was at an age to be retired. (He was 31 at the time) and that, even though he hadnt done much in the past, his age was indeed against him. Her weight on his now brittle bones wouldn't do him any favours, and the fact he was totally lame, was an obvious sign of arthritis in his aging limbs. I said her weight would eventually cause irreversible damage to his spine. And that at his age, he should be eating, pooping, peeing, and sleeping. Relaxing in the field and enjoying his retirement. I was, as stated above, insulted and blocked for what I said. 
Reading this thread, I see she has not changed, and has still been riding the poor old fella. Which is sickening. And also, she has a 13.3 ish cob? Yes, because that's gonna carry her weight well isn't it?

Strangles? I'm sorry, but every one knows, a horse of Fred's age, with strangles is not going to recover. Ever. And the kindest thing to do, is to let him go to the Rainbow Bridge. I owe my vets almost £200 and I still need two of my horses scanned as both could are in foal. But cannot afford to pay the vet off currently. I'm not begging. This woman is a total joke.

A bit of um, bad news?

Fred's owner is going to see a horse next week.
The horse?
An Arab. Who's gonna get laughed off the property? Her.
Let's hope the owner tells her the only horse suitable is a bloody shire?

Have fun with the last bit guys. I can feel you wincing and cringing like I currently am!


----------



## WelshInferno-x (25 February 2013)

Stupid phone 
Correcting myself.
The two mares ARE in foal.. We just have no clue, when they're gonna drop the sprogs!


----------



## StarlightMagic (25 February 2013)

The arab mare was offered by someone who had been following Freds story! The woman said it was nothing to do with anyone as to who she offered her horse to!!


----------



## marmalade76 (25 February 2013)

WelshInferno-x said:



			I had a run in with this mad woman a while ago, obviously, she insulted me, then blocked me for telling her, her horse, Fred, was at an age to be retired. (He was 31 at the time) and that, even though he hadnt done much in the past, his age was indeed against him. Her weight on his now brittle bones wouldn't do him any favours, and the fact he was totally lame, was an obvious sign of arthritis in his aging limbs. I said her weight would eventually cause irreversible damage to his spine. And that at his age, he should be eating, pooping, peeing, and sleeping. Relaxing in the field and enjoying his retirement. I was, as stated above, insulted and blocked for what I said. 
Reading this thread, I see she has not changed, and has still been riding the poor old fella. Which is sickening. And also, she has a 13.3 ish cob? Yes, because that's gonna carry her weight well isn't it?

Strangles? I'm sorry, but every one knows, a horse of Fred's age, with strangles is not going to recover. Ever. And the kindest thing to do, is to let him go to the Rainbow Bridge. I owe my vets almost £200 and I still need two of my horses scanned as both could are in foal. But cannot afford to pay the vet off currently. I'm not begging. This woman is a total joke.

A bit of um, bad news?

Fred's owner is going to see a horse next week.
The horse?
An Arab. Who's gonna get laughed off the property? Her.
Let's hope the owner tells her the only horse suitable is a bloody shire?

Have fun with the last bit guys. I can feel you wincing and cringing like I currently am!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, it was probably you who caused her to come on here! As I said above, she was seeking support, hoping we would put her mind at rest and say 'yes, of course it's fine to ride such an old horse when you're well overweight' and as said before, it wasn't just her riding him at the time, she had a sharer and was advertising for another!

As for the arab, I can just hear it now 'they're strong and hardy, carry grown men for miles and miles doncha know!'


----------



## gmw (25 February 2013)

Where's the RSPCA??  The womans' demented. The one who's going to give /sell /loan the Arab is just as nuts. The b----y woman should be PTS!!!!!!


----------



## gmw (25 February 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I don't remember her posts on here, however I'd just like to say imo the minute you deliberately let an animal suffer, or try to scam money, then you lose any right to object to people discussing their low opinion of you on a forum. Tbh the woman's feelings aren't something I rate as a priority, I think the horse (or possible horses to come) is more important.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. RSPCA need to do their job.


----------



## WelshInferno-x (26 February 2013)

No Marmalade76, it wasn't me who made her come running onto here. That was someone else. She spoke to me on Facebook, basically begging me for sympathy. She should have known she would have gotten the brutal truth off me, not stupid sympathy which she wasn't entitled to! The woman is off her head. 

RSPCA? Won't do a thing, the horse is old, got strangles. And if they did anything they'd have him put to sleep, which is what he needs. Just hope that stupid idiot realises she's making that poor old lad suffer!


----------



## HAB (9 March 2013)

Hi

I'm sorry to bring this up again but is there anything anyone who knows this person can do?

They've posted a very graphic photo of the abscess on the facebook group with the caption  'Yum Yum lol' It looks very uncomfortable and painful for the poor horse. This person has also stated that if the abscess hasn't burst they will get the vet out next week, something obviously needs to be done now.

It's so wrong.


----------



## Delicious_D (9 March 2013)

How awful! Contact WHW, RSPCA etc and maybe defra if she isn't taking the correct precautions?


----------



## Patterdale (9 March 2013)

Where does she post all this?


----------



## That old chestnut (9 March 2013)

It's on her facebook page, or at least Fred's. Someone has suggests she lances it or gets the vet to do it, but she she admits it must be painful, but is basically going to let nature take it's course for now. He is getting painkillers and better food apparently, but still looks terrible.


----------



## Amymay (9 March 2013)

If anyone knows where this horse is - please contact the RSPCA.


----------



## Parachute (9 March 2013)

Yes she keeps uploading bloody photo's of Fred's abscess. I'm sorry but labeling 'yum yum lol' on the caption is hardly acceptable at all. Haven't read the rest of the posts but the other day she put something:
*
''Here come the 'Horse & Hound' haters again.... tbh once I know who you are I will ignore your pathetic messages and block you!! So please don't bother messaging me with your 'concerns' for MY horse unless you want to be ignored and blocked lol!!''
*

Silly woman!! 

Oh and a reply to it from her:
*
'' It's ok they're so scared they have to PM me I just ignore it unless they've met and looked after Fred they have no right to tell me anything!!  XX ''*


----------



## Baggybreeches (9 March 2013)

I can't see the FB pages but it was me that called the BHS welfare office last year about her. I can't believe the stupid ignorant bint is still attention seeking in the most horrific way. Poor Fred 
ETA I told her that I had called the BHS and I was promptly abused via PM and then blocked.
The BHS did ring me with their findings and allegedly she was supposed to be seeking advice.


----------



## Parachute (9 March 2013)

Baggybreeches said:



			I can't see the FB pages but it was me that called the BHS welfare office last year about her. I can't believe the stupid ignorant bint is still attention seeking in the most horrific way. Poor Fred 

Click to expand...

Did they not do anything?


----------



## Baggybreeches (9 March 2013)

Parachute said:



			Did they not do anything?
		
Click to expand...

They went to visit her (within a couple of days), advised her to have the saddle refitted asked her to give him a day off every so often and basically said that she was 'being advised' by the YO!


----------



## Parachute (9 March 2013)

Baggybreeches said:



			They went to visit her (within a couple of days), advised her to have the saddle refitted asked her to give him a day off every so often and basically said that she was 'being advised' by the YO!
		
Click to expand...

Hm, hardly a punishment or CC.. It's not like she paid any attention anyway sadly!  Drives me mad seeing updates and photo's of the poor boy. Sometimes I see them and think, maybe he'd be better pts!


----------



## mightymammoth (9 March 2013)

That old chestnut said:



			It's on her facebook page, or at least Fred's. Someone has suggests she lances it or gets the vet to do it, but she she admits it must be painful, but is basically going to let nature take it's course for now. He is getting painkillers and better food apparently, but still looks terrible.
		
Click to expand...

can you post the link please


----------



## HAB (9 March 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			can you post the link please
		
Click to expand...

it's a closed group, i can save the photo she posted and repost it here but it is VERY graphic. I wouldn't want to get myself banned for posting it.


----------



## Parachute (9 March 2013)

HAB said:



			it's a closed group, i can save the photo she posted and repost it here but it is VERY graphic. I wouldn't want to get myself banned for posting it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if you'd get banned for posting it or not. It is quite gory though so maybe a new thread with a warning would be better?


----------



## HAB (9 March 2013)

Parachute said:



			I'm not sure if you'd get banned for posting it or not. It is quite gory though so maybe a new thread with a warning would be better? 

Click to expand...

I'll post it here, if i start a new thread it would be out of context.

Give me a few minutes to find out how to do it.


----------



## Parachute (9 March 2013)

HAB said:



			I'll post it here, if i start a new thread it would be out of context.

Give me a few minutes to find out how to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea!
*WARNING : IS QUITE GRAPHIC*


----------



## HAB (9 March 2013)

WARNING! WARNING! WARNING! WARNING!

THIS PHOTO IS VERY GRAPHIC, IF YOU ARE SQUEEMISH PLEASE DO NOT CLICK ON IT!

WARNING! WARNING! WARNING! WARNING!

THIS PHOTO IS VERY GRAPHIC, IF YOU ARE SQUEEMISH PLEASE DO NOT CLICK ON IT!


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/twwoh/Trek/Other/480674_625153840834627_1460519991_n.jpg


----------



## Delicious_D (9 March 2013)

OMG!! She needs a vet out


----------



## Amymay (9 March 2013)

Jesus!!

Baggybreeches can you call the BHS again??


----------



## HAB (9 March 2013)

If somebody can phone the BHS .etc then that would be fantastic.

I am so concerned about this horse, it breaks my heart to see this. I've had a horse that unfortunately had Strangles and it never looked as bad as this does.

Thank you.


----------



## That old chestnut (9 March 2013)

Thanks for posting that HAB. I wasn't sure if I could.  I know the village where she is now, but not where exactly the yard is. I am sure others on here do.  If only someone could persuade her to do the right thing by Fred. She obviously cares for him, but is thinking of herself,  not him. I was heartbroken when my 18 year old dog was pts, but I knew it had to be done. Luckily I've never been in that situation with a horse yet.


----------



## Parachute (9 March 2013)

I think Fred needs to be pts. It looks like he's living in pain


----------



## Delicious_D (9 March 2013)

Fred needs to be PTS, the owner is being selfish and cruel keeping him alive


----------



## caramac (9 March 2013)

Is she on a livery yard?  I can't understand why on earth the yard manager isn't stepping in.  I know my yard manager wouldn't let a horse continuously suffer like this !


----------



## Parachute (9 March 2013)

She actually has another horse too! Why would anybody in the right mind sell her a horse if it's going to end up like poor Fred


----------



## Shettie (9 March 2013)

I know she was looking at a loan horse, did she actually get it? 

Poor Fred needs to be out out his misery. 
Hopefully someone with an address can contact the relevant bodies to get the poor horse sorted.


----------



## Parachute (9 March 2013)

Shettie said:



			I know she was looking at a loan horse, did she actually get it? 

Poor Fred needs to be out out his misery. 
Hopefully someone with an address can contact the relevant bodies to get the poor horse sorted.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know, she has another horse, a youngster I believe and was looking at another horse on loan. But decided against a loan horse while she had Fred!


----------



## Delicious_D (9 March 2013)

Does anyone know where the yard is? ill report her.


----------



## Parachute (9 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Does anyone know where the yard is? ill report her.
		
Click to expand...

I actually have her on facebook so i'll try and find out for you!
She is from Melsham. If anybody knows where that is!


----------



## Delicious_D (9 March 2013)

Im sure i can get on the page


----------



## Amymay (9 March 2013)

Baggybreeches knows where tje horse is I think.


----------



## That old chestnut (9 March 2013)

The yard is at Rowde, Wiltshire, but there a several there.  I don't know which one.


----------



## hessy12 (9 March 2013)

ellie11987 said:



			The world has gone mad 

Click to expand...

I am sorry to report that this says it all for me. I am flabberghasted.


----------



## Delicious_D (9 March 2013)

hessy12 said:



			I am sorry to report that this says it all for me. I am flabberghasted.
		
Click to expand...

In what respect?


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 March 2013)

she is not at the same yard she was when baggy called the BHS, i will try and find out where it is, the lady she liveries with rents a few places so i'm not sure which one she's at, will do my hardest to find out


----------



## Flummoxed (9 March 2013)

caramac said:



			Is she on a livery yard?  I can't understand why on earth the yard manager isn't stepping in.  I know my yard manager wouldn't let a horse continuously suffer like this !
		
Click to expand...

I've just read this entire thread and have to say exactly the same thing as Caramac. Surely, if the YO is as responsible as has been mentioned, she would be doing the right thing by this horse.


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 March 2013)

for those concerned about Fred, I've had it confirmed that he is still under vet supervision, i guess strangles is never pretty but the vet must be happy with Freds progress and condition.


----------



## Amymay (9 March 2013)

Thanks ibblebibble.


----------



## _GG_ (9 March 2013)

+1 to Ibblebibble. 

Fred is actually gaining weight and is still under vet supervision. I have been getting updates via a mutual friend and her vet is also my vet. Fred is apparently in good spirits and doing really well considering. He is under vet care and is being visited regularly.

I can't say I agree with many things the owner does, but I can say that my vet has confirmed in the last week that Fred is ok.

Melksham is between Chippenham and Trowbridge but don't come here...you might bump into me and Ibblebibble  lol

But seriously, Fred is not in Melksham anymore.


----------



## _GG_ (9 March 2013)

I realise I just said the same thing about three times in that last post...

I really need to proof read posts when I have a beer in hand


----------



## flitz02 (10 March 2013)

I saw some pictures of fred rolling with his rugs off on fb when we had that nice day last week & i have to say he looked alot better than i thought he would & the fact that he was rolling also tells me he is probably quite happy right now for an old boy!


----------



## DragonSlayer (10 March 2013)

_GG_ said:



			+1 to Ibblebibble. 

I can't say I agree with many things the owner does, but I can say that my vet has confirmed in the last week that Fred is ok.
		
Click to expand...

Odd that a vet discusses a client with other people....


----------



## zigzag (10 March 2013)

Any decent vet would lance that...  and not discuss clients horses with other clients..


----------



## hairycob (10 March 2013)

Actually you are jumping to conclusions about the vet. She said they had the same vet. She said she is getting updates from a 3rd party. She said her vet had confirmed Fred was ok. What she didn't say was the Vet said to her or the 3rd party that he was ok. Just that her vet said it - vet might have said it to owner & passed on by 3rd party from what has beeen said on here, or not - we don't know enough to pass judgement on the vet.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (10 March 2013)

I can't believe the way this thread has gone! Are some of you quite mad?


----------



## Parachute (10 March 2013)

MrsJingle said:



			I can't believe the way this thread has gone! Are some of you quite mad?
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean?
*Yes, i'm a dumb blonde*


----------



## Ibblebibble (10 March 2013)

I'm not a fan of button pushing normally but that is a step too far and I've reported it


----------



## jackie p (10 March 2013)

i cant belive the cheek of some people poor horse!!!


----------



## Delicious_D (10 March 2013)

Agreed, too far


----------



## Delicious_D (10 March 2013)

I want this thread deleted now. Its good to hear the horse is under vet supervision and for his sake i hope the absess heas quickly. 

As for that picture, its a nasty turn of events


----------



## Parachute (10 March 2013)

Also reported the photo. Too far. I pray the owner doesn't see this thread!!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (10 March 2013)

Parachute said:



			Also reported the photo. Too far. I pray the owner doesn't see this thread!!
		
Click to expand...

This ^. It's too far, and whoever you are who has posted the picture, how would you feel if it was done to you? Completely out of order IMO.


----------



## Parachute (10 March 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			This ^. It's too far, and whoever you are who has posted the picture, how would you feel if it was done to you? Completely out of order IMO. 

Click to expand...

I know that the owner had an account and don't know if she still uses it or not!


----------



## marmalade76 (10 March 2013)

I was surprised this thread had survived before that pic was posted!!

So what's that poster saying, that the owner is fibbing anout her illness, claiming sick pay when she's not sick? I did say it before re the illness posts on FB, the lady doth protest too much...


----------



## horsesatemymoney (10 March 2013)

Parachute said:



			I know that the owner had an account and don't know if she still uses it or not!
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope not. I'd say that picture might be libel


----------



## _GG_ (10 March 2013)

Firstly, me sharing the same vet simply means that I trust what he says. What I have heard is through a third party mutual friend, as I said. My vet would never discuss anything like this without the owner present. The third party was present at the last visit.

Secondly, the picture that has been posted is, in my honest opinion, a vile piece of work that needs to be removed immediately. 

Who the hell do you think you are to treat a person, a fellow human being with such cruelty and disrespect??? I genuinely do not understand the kind of person that can think things like that, let alone be determined enough to spend time editing a photo to post in a public forum. 

I hope you are bl00dy ashamed of yourself. There will be maybe a handful of people on this earth who know the truth of the owners health...for the rest of us, it is none of our damn business and we certainly should NOT be making judgements. 

My god, people's capacity for cruelty can be astonishing


----------



## MileAMinute (10 March 2013)

That picture is disgusting. I, too, have reported the individual. 

Unless you have a medical degree I fail to see how you can accuse someone of lying about an illness that cannot be physically seen. It's akin to saying I fake having T1 diabetes


----------

